

Negotiating VC funding? Look beyond ‘the pre’ - bastian
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/10/06/negotiating-vc-funding-look-beyond-%E2%80%98the-pre%E2%80%99/

======
jacquesm
Indeed, these offers are so similar as to make no difference.

In other words, even if the entrepreneur would have thought a little longer it
would have still been a toss up.

VC sour grapes.

If you really wanted that deal you should have made an offer that was
transparent and that was better by a significant margin than the competitors,
and you should have been willing to spend time explaining the bits and pieces
of the deal in such a way that the entrepreneur could make a good comparison.

Essentially he lost the deal because of playing percentage games, the other VC
played them a little bit better.

I have no idea about the company we're looking at here, but I'm somewhat
surprised to see the details of a deal posted by a competing VC, that's not
very classy.

